# Keating Wheel Company - Have you even seen one?



## bicycles123 (Feb 20, 2012)

I am looking for a 1896 Keating Wheel Company Bicycle.  Any leads.....


----------



## bricycle (Feb 20, 2012)

bicycles123 said:


> I am looking for a 1896 Keating Wheel Company Bicycle.  Any leads.....
> 
> View attachment 42925




Why a Keating in particular?


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 21, 2012)

There's a guy named Brian Keating up in New Hampshire who collects Keating bicycles and the even rarer motorcycles.  I sold him a Keating a few years ago and will try to find his contact info for you.  He may not be selling any but is a wealth of knowledge on the make.  They have a very distinctive curved seat tube that I've not seen on any other bike.


----------



## ericbaker (Feb 21, 2012)

I thought i remember hearing they had some sort of tie with Indian or Hendee Mfg

wasnt a terribly reputable source though

I have a good lead on one but never persued it because the guy had quoted a pretty high price and wasnt actively looking to sell, what is your price range for one of these bikes, perhaps i could act as a middle man as he is not online or part of the collectors world.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll just put the two of you in touch (if I can find his info) - no need to get a middle man involved.  I could be off but I seem to remember the price went to about $900 or so on ebay.  It was a ladies bike in original, complete condition and from Keating Wheel's later manufacturing runs in Middletown, CT rather than the earlier and more desirable Holyoke, MA badge.  Again, I'll see if I can dig up Brian's contact info.


----------



## bicycles123 (Feb 21, 2012)

I look forward to his contact information.  

As for pricing...it all depends on the bike.  I am willing to pay what this small little Keating market will allow.  This would not be to resale, but for my collection.  Thank you Cabers for the please with this one.


----------



## pelletman (Feb 21, 2012)

I have seen a couple in my travels, can't remember where, but they are out there, albeit in small numbers


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 24, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> I'll just put the two of you in touch (if I can find his info) - no need to get a middle man involved.  I could be off but I seem to remember the price went to about $900 or so on ebay.  It was a ladies bike in original, complete condition and from Keating Wheel's later manufacturing runs in Middletown, CT rather than the earlier and more desirable Holyoke, MA badge.  Again, I'll see if I can dig up Brian's contact info.




Here's his website - as you'll see, he's really into motorcycles.

http://keatingwheelcompany.com/index.php


----------



## bicycles123 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you dfa... S Keaton


----------



## bricycle (Feb 29, 2012)

My grandfather was a Keating... born in Wexford Ireland in 1892.


----------

